# Ideas to hang a 500lb Chandelier?



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome, I would let someone else hang it and then just wire it.


----------



## ms12987 (Mar 22, 2010)

she called 4 different people already and nobody wants to get involved


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always relied on iron workers or millwrights for the heavy stuff. Let the structural pros take the liability.


----------



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

You can always install a chandelier Light lift, but I think that gets spendy.... 
Not sure if this helps...

http://www.aladdinlightlift.com/

Or perhaps someone with some Engineering background..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Check with the manufacture and find out what they recommend for the installation.

You are taking a big chance hanging it without a spec sheet.

Also keep in mind the floor joists or ceiling rafters are not designed to take that kind of load without any structural reinforcements.

Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try taking what you have (the business end of the light) to a lamp/lighting store. I'll bet they can help.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ms12987 said:


> Hi guys, new to the forums. Sorry if this is in the wrong spot didnt know where else to put it...
> 
> I recently was working in a home of a couple who moved out of a mansion and downslized to a 5000sq ft house... old house was 18000.
> 
> ...


Get some pics of this thing - it sounds like a monster!

~Matt


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, at that weight I would be worried about the structure. You may wan't to get a structural engineer or framing contractor to have a look in the attic. My guess is that weight would need to be distributed over a large area in the attic with some beefier framing. But you mentioned that the attic framing is 2 x 8....It's a lot of liability to take on on your part! I know in the past when we have installed large chandeliers like this (new construction) the architect or engineer made arrangements for support of the fixture, and they were usually on a lift.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would hang it. It wouldnt be cheap but i would hang it. Ive hung transformers that were that heavy....why not a light?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Try one of those blue carlon nail up box's.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I would hang it. It wouldnt be cheap but i would hang it. Ive hung transformers that were that heavy....why not a light?


Old ladies don't walk under transformers.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

ms12987 said:


> she called 4 different people already and nobody wants to get involved


In what way were they different?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> In what way were they different?


Young.. old.. tall... short 

Was that a trick question?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Young.. old.. tall... short
> 
> Was that a trick question?:laughing:


I'm just trying to understand. I want to stay away from the other thread. The poster just sent a picture of his loved one.:whistling2:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I would definately get ahold of the manufacturer for a spec sheet and some hardware. 
If you hang that thing and it falls on grandma its your ass, especially if you fabed up some hardware.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I'm just trying to understand. I want to stay away from the other thread. The poster just sent a picture of his loved one.:whistling2:


Yea... must of been a royal PIA :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

PL premium and some two faced tape?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

What is above the foyer ceiling?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How big is the chandelier?

Figure out the square footage, then hire some Craigslist wannabe who advertises resi work for $2/ft². Slip him a 20-spot and tell him to keep the change, just have it done by lunch.:laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I've always relied on iron workers or millwrights for the heavy stuff. * Let the structural pros take the liability*.


Could not have said it better, there is a reason 4 other people turned it down.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ms12987 said:


> she called 4 different people already and nobody wants to get involved


I can see why :laughing:

Hope you make much $$$ for doing this one. 

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have called 4 people, and no one wants to do it... That should get you thinking...


----------



## les (Mar 22, 2010)

I agreee with Drsparky Let someone Who knows about structure do the xtra bracing and support, it,s your job and her life on the line


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

That threaded piece is supposed to go into a hickey or box mount. Also called a crows foot. But I would also be inclined to use an Aladdin lift. Those guys know how to hang a heave fixture. Even though you say it will run into the stairs, they have stops you set. They also move very slow. All the ones I have put in where to make cleaning possible. So it would, even stopping at the stair level make that possible. They are surprisingly cheap considering. And they do make them rated for the load.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*Lift*

I would install the lift. I just think its is the right way to go. Its rated for that kind of weight.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

It would be irresponsible to hang a fixture that heavy without a structural engineer being involved. A 500# point load is much different than a distributed load. Anyone who tells you "just to hang it" has no concept of the tremendous liability this job has. If this thing falls, it WILL kill someone standing near it. If beefing up the structure really is as simple as sistering some joists, then a structural engineer sign-off will be easy.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

500 pounds....seriously?

I doubt it weighs that much. A 500 pound chandelier would be massive.

1. Check the framing.
2. Spread the load over as many rafters/joists as you can.
3. Use BIG hardware.

You mentioned lag bolts but I wasn't clear on the application. Obviously, never use lags to support anything this big. You want to thru bolt whatever hardware you use.


----------



## ms12987 (Mar 22, 2010)

The ceiling has enough support i could hang a car off it, im not worried about the ceiling coming down. Im more concerned about the fact that i can only use a piece of 1/8" all thread... thats all the light fixture will accept.

Its got about a 8-9' span when fully assembled. Its all brass. The main fixture is about 180 lbs with (12) 3' long arms that weigh 25lbs each.

The steel im going to use will span across 5 beams, but im going to frame it so it is supported by the walls instead of the rafters. I will post some pics of my framing job and the light when i get it all up.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

220/221 said:


> 500 pounds....seriously?
> 
> I doubt it weighs that much. A 500 pound chandelier would be massive.
> 
> ...


 Dont mess with the 3/8 stuff. Go right to half inch. I would do the same as the above


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Although this is my first post it anit my first rodeo. You need to get an engineer to design the how to on this for liability reasons. Oh yeah, they anit cheap. 500 lbs? Thats more than a piano.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Old man said:


> Although this is my first post it anit my first rodeo. You need to get an engineer to design the how to on this for liability reasons. Oh yeah, they anit cheap. 500 lbs? Thats more than a piano.


It's just labor, and doable...ANIT?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> It's just labor, and doable...ANIT?


 
He ain't spellin' ain't right.:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> He ain't spellin' ain't right.:whistling2:


Ya think?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Old man said:


> Although this is my first post it anit my first rodeo.


 
It is your 2nd post.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

I am an electrian not an english major. Now its my 3rd post and the previous post still indicates first post. By the way thanks for the "warm" welcome.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

old man said:


> i am an electrian not an english major. Now its my 3rd post and the previous post still indicates first post. By the way thanks for the "warm" welcome.


cool


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ms12987 said:


> .... Im more concerned about the fact that i can only use a piece of 1/8" all thread... thats all the light fixture will accept.
> 
> Its got about a 8-9' span when fully assembled. Its all brass. The main fixture is about 180 lbs with (12) 3' long arms that weigh 25lbs each.
> 
> The steel im going to use will span across 5 beams, but im going to frame it so it is supported by the walls instead of the rafters. I will post some pics of my framing job and the light when i get it all up.


That pipe is actually 3/8" x 27 threads per inch. Commonly called 1/8 NPT.

For larger fixtures, I would recommend using at least ¼" NPT or ½"x16 threads per inch pipe.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorta like hanging a ceiling fan from 2 8-32s on a octagon box.


----------

